# РЕШЕНО: Проблема с Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG

## promusik

Доброе время суток уважаемые, прошу не тыкать в меня палками. Я понимаю что в Интернете в т.ч. и на этом форуме есть информация по данному адаптеру. Изучал, старался, но как правило там описывалось страрое ядро, в общем Gentoo не видит Wi-Fi на ноутбуке.

lpsi выдает вот так

 *Quote:*   

> 01:09.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

 

iwconfig

 *Quote:*   

> enp1s3    no wireless extensions.
> 
> sit0      no wireless extensions.
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.

 

ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> enp1s3: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet 192.168.0.104  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255
> 
>         inet6 fe80::6105:ae2:486e:fd4c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
> ...

 

Установил sys-firmware/ipw2200-firmware, теперь он лежит в /lib/firmware . Версия ядра 3.18.7-gentoo.Last edited by promusik on Sat Apr 11, 2015 12:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TigerJr

(lpsi - это листинг телепатов,  название пакета psionic-utils нужен срочно оверлей, не подскажете!?)

Фирмваря тут не поможет, по всей видимости нужен модуль в ядре Linux 

> Networking support > Wireless > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

и

> Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN > Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

----------

## promusik

Вопрос решен, адаптер установлен модулем в ядре и все заработало  :Wink: 

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> РЕШЕНО: Проблема с Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG

 

Тогда проблема не с Intel Corporation, а отсутствует модуль для Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG...

----------

